# Erze verschwinden plötzlich



## Denys (31. Juli 2009)

Hattet ihr auch schonmal das Problem,
ihr reitet 1k Winter nach Erzen ab, nun habt ihr eins gefunden und wollt es abschlagen aber dies geht nicht entweder verschwindet es als ihr drauf hauen wollt oder es steht da damit es schon benutzt wird. Man hört es auch hacken aber man sieht einfach niemanden. Habe auch schon versucht mit AOE drauf zu hauen aber alles sinnlos. Ganz selten sehe ich auch ganz kurz einen Char der aber sofort wieder verschwindet.

Was kann man dagegen machen oder was ist das überhaupt?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2009)

Farmbots, die sich unter der Map bewegen. Immer schön melden!


----------



## Jesbi (31. Juli 2009)

Das ist mir auch neu, 
dachte schon die Kräuter wäre verbugt, weil die immer wieder mal verschwinden.

Sachen gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denys (31. Juli 2009)

Dann müsst ich aber alle 2 Minuten ein Ticket schreiben was eh fürn Arsch ist da immer die gleiche Antwort kommt


----------



## Mr_Multikill (31. Juli 2009)

schreib ein ticket und immer wenn dir das wieder passiert während das ticket offen ist, schreibste rein zu welcher uhrzeit es wieder passiert war.
ich denke nicht dass die gms untätig bleiben wenn einem fast jedes erz von nem cheater geklaut wird.

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. August 2009)

Wenn du dann noch mit der Taste "V" die Lebensbalken sichtbar machst, kannst du mit etwas Glück den Char sogar sehen.


----------



## Crystania (1. August 2009)

Joa ist mehr oder weniger ein Bot. Kann auch einfach Bugusing sein, hab das gemeldet hatte glaub ich sogar n paar Kräuter in meinen Taschen danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Netter GM halt. Schreib halt dann ein Sammelticket mit allen Botnamen die du am Tag gesehen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxors (3. August 2009)

Das mit den Erze klauen hängt damit zu zusammen in Eiskrone da dort viele Quests sind zb die mit dem Schattengewölbe die die Position der Karte verändern. Hat ein SPieler diese QUest noch nicht abgeschlossen hat er eine andere Map also wie ihr. SO kann es sein das er sich unter der Map befinden kann.



In 1k WInter ist aber nix mit Verschiebung und so das komisch. Besten Gm Ticket und abwarten was sie dazu meinen.


----------



## campino76 (3. August 2009)

das mir ein Farmbot ein Erz oder Kraut "unterirdisch" vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat, ist mir auch schon öfters passiert.. hab dann auch immer schön brav gemeldet, mit Namen, Uhrzeit, Rasse, Klasse und Level, aber in letzter Zeit sind die Farmbots oft danach sofort offline. Es steht im Chat "xyz hat ... " aber wenn ich den Char dann anflüstern möchte, bekomm ich die Meldung, dass kein Spieler mit dem Namen online sei.. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. August 2009)

Toxors schrieb:


> Das mit den Erze klauen hängt damit zu zusammen in Eiskrone da dort viele Quests sind zb die mit dem Schattengewölbe die die Position der Karte verändern. Hat ein SPieler diese QUest noch nicht abgeschlossen hat er eine andere Map also wie ihr. SO kann es sein das er sich unter der Map befinden kann.


Nicht wirklich weil die meisten Bots/Chars noch nicht mal annähernd den Level haben und dort was abbauen zu können. Ich habe das schon mal einen mit 65 gesehen.


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich weil die meisten Bots/Chars noch nicht mal annähernd den Level haben und dort was abbauen zu können. Ich habe das schon mal einen mit 65 gesehen.



Meiner war ein 55er Nachtelf Todesritter der nicht mal "xjahfiahe" hieß.^^


----------



## Daschii (11. August 2009)

Es gibt Programme die man auf den jeweiligen char und loot einstellen kann so das dieses Programm für dich spielt und Farmt.

Was das Betrifft das er Offline angezeigt wird oder nicht anwisperbar ist es gibt zusätzliche Programme die den anderen Spielern das vorgaukeln.

Man muss in diesem moment wirklich ein Ticket schreiben mit zuminest dem Char namen und uhrzeit damit die gm auch die übeltäter erwischt werden, die können den Account bannen bzw nur aus strafe den char Löschen je nach vergehens art und wie oft und lang er dabei erwicht worden ist.

Aber da es immer so lang dauert bis die GM sich melden kann man sich erst ma nur drüber auf regen und warten weiter Farmen und weiter Aufregen und Auflisten ^^


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Charakter gemeldet, das Ticket blieb lange anscheinend unbearbeitet. Der Charakter war seitdem aber auch nie wieder online, wird immer noch im Arsenal angezeigt. Aber halt zuletzt online als ich den Farmer erwischt habe.


----------



## Sano (15. September 2009)

also auf Antonidas ist es in 1k winter nicht mehr möglich erze oder kräuter zu farmen.
so viele titanerzvorkommen oder Frostlotuse wie mir schon vor der nase weggefarmt 
wurden ohne jemanden sehen zu können ... da hätte ich schon nen mammut zusammen 
gehabt.
ich finde es vor allem ziemlich ätzend wenn man bedenkt das leute NUR weil sie sich
bereichern wollen billigend in kauf nehmen das das spiel in seinem erlebnis zerstört wird.

ausserdem ist es absolut unfair den spielern gegenüber die sich persönlich an den pc setzen
um zu farmen. diese bekommen nur nicht annähernd so viel gold zusammen wie die bots sondern 
man kann sich dem gedanken nicht erwehren "warum tue ich mir das noch auf diese art an?
wieso sollte ich nicht auch solche programme nutzen?" und genau aus diesem grund werden 
es immer mehr spieler die unter der karte tag und nacht farmen lassen. 
ich denke nicht das es chinafarmer sind ... viel wahrscheinlicher ist es das es ganz normale
europäische spieler sind die noch nen 2. acc zum "spielen" haben.

mfg


----------



## Luzifeer (20. Oktober 2009)

Sano schrieb:


> also auf Antonidas ist es in 1k winter nicht mehr möglich erze oder kräuter zu farmen.
> so viele titanerzvorkommen oder Frostlotuse wie mir schon vor der nase weggefarmt
> wurden ohne jemanden sehen zu können ... da hätte ich schon nen mammut zusammen
> gehabt.
> ...



Vollkommen korrekt. Ich farme sehr viel in 1k Winter (auch Antonidas) aber letztens auch so einen Farm Bot gesehen
und gemeldet. Kam nur ne antwort vom GM vielen Dank gehen den Hinweisen nach.
Tja man kann nur hoffen morgens vor der Arbeit ne Stunde Titan zu farmen. Habe dort
viel Gold in den letzen Monat gemacht aber schön wäre es wenn wirklich mal die ganzen
Bots verschwinden (was sie nie schaffen werden).


----------



## Sejana (22. April 2010)

ich weiß das thema ist jetz schon ein wenig älter, aber bevor ich hier geflamed werd das ich vlei n neues auf mach wo schon ein existiert schreib ich glei hie rein..


hat jemand schonmal erfolg gehabt wenn er nen "bot" gemeldet hat?

mir ist das ganze heut 2 mal in 1k passiert.. wurde des erste mal von nem mob unterbrochen, kille ihn und dreh mich zum abbaun um und schwub weg wars und niemand in sicht.. glei im log geschaut und namen gesehn.. kurze zeit später unter wasser ein erz gefunden und davor stand n mob.. wollt den angreifen und sehe das der eben genau den spieler im target hat der mirs erste schon geklaut hat aber diesen nich angreifen kann.. erz natürlich weg -.-

hab ihn jetz auffer fl und bin ihn ins nächste gebiet gefolgt, sehe ihn zwar nich bin mir aber sicher das er dort farmt (war sholazaar is ja größer^^)


will halt nur wissen obs was bringt oder ob dann der gm sich nur bedankt und nix weiter passiert


----------



## iomega1 (22. April 2010)

Melde es doch einfach.
Ob etwas passiert werden wir eh nie erfahren.

Aber wenn du nichts meldest kannst du dir sicher sein das sich nichts ändern wird.
Und das willst Du ja bestimmt nciht.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2010)

Sejana schrieb:


> hat jemand schonmal erfolg gehabt wenn er nen "bot" gemeldet hat?
> 
> 
> will halt nur wissen obs was bringt oder ob dann der gm sich nur bedankt und nix weiter passiert


Bedanken tut sich bei dir keiner. Wenn er irgendwann mal aus deiner FL verschwunden ist, dann ist er wahrscheinlich gesperrt. Das kann aber aus der eigenen Erfahrung heraus Monate dauern.


----------



## Sejana (28. April 2010)

ich hab ihn dann einen tag später gemeldet nachdem ich nochwas beobachtet hab und mittlerweile ist er seit 2 tagen nich mehr online gewesen. 

mal schaun wie lang das anhält^^


----------

